# ICS Will be Open Source - Confirmed



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/msg/c73c14f9b0dcd15a?pli=1

Announced at Oct 19, 4:29 pm

- To reiterate, these servers contain only the 'gingerbread' and 'master' 
branches from the old AOSP servers. *We plan to release the source for the 
recently-announced Ice Cream Sandwich soon, once it's available on devices.*


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

This has been known for a long time, but at least we have a date now, when Nexus Prime is in the hands of consumers I assume. thanks


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

AND more importantly....the git servers are back up....BUMP

http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope the source gets leaked though and the devs are able to work on it secretly. hehe


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Hope the source gets leaked though and the devs are able to work on it secretly. hehe


What he said.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol I can agree with that statement


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

Slightly offtopic but has anything been mentioned 4.0 impact on tablets? I was under the impression it's meant to be merging 2.3 and 3.0 aswell as introducing new features but have saw nothing about tablets?


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

foofighter said:


> Slightly offtopic but has anything been mentioned 4.0 impact on tablets? I was under the impression it's meant to be merging 2.3 and 3.0 aswell as introducing new features but have saw nothing about tablets?


The reason for the merge is to have ONE OS for both phones AND tablets. Google's ICS announcement wasn't aimed toward tablets, but its 110% confirmed to be tablet friendly


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

foofighter said:


> Slightly offtopic but has anything been mentioned 4.0 impact on tablets? I was under the impression it's meant to be merging 2.3 and 3.0 aswell as introducing new features but have saw nothing about tablets?


This is what it will look like.
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/19/android-ice-cream-sandwich-what-will-it-look-like-on-a-tablet/


----------

